# We need big man



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Come on Bird, you have to agree with us.

Last year we were out rebounded a lot of times, with Croshere gone we are even smaller.

Wich (good) big man can help us next season???!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Come on Bird, you have to agree with us.
> 
> Last year we were out rebounded a lot of times, with Croshere gone we are even smaller.
> 
> Wich (good) big man can help us next season???!!!



Yeah we definetly need a big man, and I think that Bird also knows this, and it's just a mtter of time till we get someone, but I have no idea who it would be since there's hardly any of them left in free agency....well no one decent at least...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wich (good) big man can help us next season???!!!


Jamaal Magloire


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Jamaal Magloire




Please anyone but him...too old...making too much money...NO thank you.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Please anyone but him...too old...making too much money...NO thank you.



Agreed. I've never seen anything from him that warrants the hype that always surrounds picking him up.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We are changing our style of play to something that more closely resembles the Mavs. If we add Harrington, then we will be just fine with J.O., Foster, and Harrison, plus potentially Pollard. Al, Granger, and Shawn can all play the 4, too. So, tell me again why we need a big man?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Agreed. I've never seen anything from him that warrants the hype that always surrounds picking him up.


He's a double-double guy, which this team desperately needs.



> If we add Harrington, then we will be just fine with J.O., Foster, and Harrison, plus potentially Pollard. Al, Granger, and Shawn can all play the 4, too. So, tell me again why we need a big man?


Harrington won't rebound.
Harrison won't rebound.
JO won't rebound.
Pollard won't be re-signed.
Granger is our 2nd-best rebounder. Pathetic.
I have no clue on Shawne Williams.

Harrington will get killed in the post.
Harrison will get killed in the post.
JO will get killed in the post.
Granger would get killed in the post.

Harrington doesn't have a post game.
JO doesn't use his post game.
Danny Granger doesn't have a post game.
Harrison is our best post player. Pathetic.

I don't know about you, but I really doubt a team that stands around chucking jump shots and relying on one person to grab all the rebounds will be successful.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Please anyone but him...too old...making too much money...NO thank you.


his contract ends next year. and his salary is around 8 mil i think. it should be within reach.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's a double-double guy, which this team desperately needs.




Yep, and I still don't want his old :curse: ...I mean how old is he right now like 40 something...NO thank you...and I don't even wanna get into his pathetic contract...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yep, and I still don't want his old :curse: ...I mean how old is he right now like 40 something...


He just turned 28...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He just turned 28...



Yeah my bad I thought he was much older than that...but I still don't want him, I rather for us to keep Foster...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah my bad I thought he was much older than that...but I still don't want him, I rather for us to keep Foster...


I guess we will have Foster since Bucks need sg/sf if they trade him also he is decent/with good sallary and he is better than Foster.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah my bad I thought he was much older than that...but I still don't want him, I rather for us to keep Foster...


We could keep Foster and trade for Magloire, by trading Stephen Jackson and/or Jamaal Tinsley. That way we have 4 big guys, and Foster and Magloire can split minutes at C/PF.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys don't get it... the days of pounding it into the post and halfcourt basketball are over. Larry recognizes this and is reshaping the team into a unit that more closely resembles Phoenix, Dallas, and to some extent New Jersey.

The only thing I agree with is where Pacers Fan said somewhere that we need outside shooting. Hopefully, Granger, Williams, Jones, A.J., and Sarunas can provide that, but I'm pretty sure that we are not done dealing.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

The days of pounding it into the post are over? Teams that live by the fast break and the three die by the fast break and die by the three. Sure you can be a very good team playing that type of basketball but the team with Dominate big men almost always wins.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

jdohman said:


> The days of pounding it into the post are over? Teams that live by the fast break and the three die by the fast break and die by the three. Sure you can be a very good team playing that type of basketball but the team with Dominate big men almost always wins.


Well, considering that the Heat and Rockets are the only two teams with dominate centers, maybe the other 28 teams shouldn't even play.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Well, considering that the Heat and Rockets are the only two teams with dominate centers, maybe the other 28 teams shouldn't even play.


Yao is not dominate.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Yao is not dominate.



I think he meant Mutombo... :biggrin:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I think he meant Mutombo... :biggrin:


Hehe, I was bout to post that.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Teams with massive inside presence win championship. As long as there are big men to bang and rebound not necessarily score.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I think he meant Mutombo... :biggrin:


if mutombo was playing in his prime currently.... look at the ben wallace deal, would make a guy like mutombo worth billions:biggrin:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> Yao is not dominate.


Yao is as DOMINANT as it gets! Not only is he the very best center he was putting up 25/12 after he injures... also he really tries (not like Shaq) and is terror on defense since he is pretty much only guy who is fearless in post and doesn't give a **** weather someone dunks on him or not he just contests everything... he by himself defeated some pretty good teams (when T-Mac was injured) and he will only improve. I agree that he was bit too soft few years back but not now he dunks rebounds and is biggest old school post threat in NBA after Duncan. The fact that he is slow and can't jump/has stammina problems doesn't mean he isn't good... I know that being athletic gets most of fans wood but come one it's not hes fault that hes height limits him :biggrin:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I agree generally with your comment. I have to say I never thought Yao could dominate until the end of last year. He was absolutely unstoppable the last 10 games last year before his injury. Until he does that in the playoffs I would just put Shaq in that category, but he is probably the closest any other C can be to dominate in the league.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

what about lorenzen wright? pretty solid player who could be had without givin up much. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3116/career;_ylt=AjdsABdJaGT9gKm6SCe1qY6kvLYF

he's 6-11 but provides another banger down low with jermaine


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hail Yinka said:


> what about lorenzen wright? pretty solid player who could be had without givin up much.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3116/career;_ylt=AjdsABdJaGT9gKm6SCe1qY6kvLYF
> 
> he's 6-11 but provides another banger down low with jermaine


I wouldn't mind Lorenzen Wright. Does he still have that really expensive contract, though?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I wouldn't mind Lorenzen Wright. Does he still have that really expensive contract, though?


I think he is garbage since he is actually old, plays soft and isn't upgrate by any means plus he got big contract few years back... I belive he earns something like 10-11 mil a year (though he may be on last year). So I think he sucks and yes hes sallary is huge.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> I think he is garbage since he is actually old, plays soft and isn't upgrate by any means plus he got big contract few years back... I belive he earns something like 10-11 mil a year (though he may be on last year). So I think he sucks and yes hes sallary is huge.


We need some big guys, even if they're on Scot Pollard's level.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

dunno much about him, but he is 31 and it looks like his production has been dropping.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> We need some big guys, even if they're on Scot Pollard's level.


I hope they don't earn as much money as Pollard.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I wouldn't mind Lorenzen Wright. Does he still have that really expensive contract, though?


He is a free agent right now... but I don't want us to go for him...

Don't really see anything special about him...

There are a ton of bigs in the league that can do what he does...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> He is a free agent right now... but I don't want us to go for him...
> 
> Don't really see anything special about him...
> 
> There are a ton of bigs in the league that can do what he does...


What if we could get him for the low-level exception?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> What if we could get him for the low-level exception?


Free agent? I bet Memphis has something to cheer about other than getting Gay... about getting him cheap... I wouldn't mind but he is pretty useless so I hope we get someone better via trade.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I've watched Lorenzen since his Atlanta times... He is useful, but he is a lot more of a PF playing C... He won't fit with this Indy team, for sure... And I think that he didn't want to sign with Indy, he wants to go to a contender, like San Antonio (where he can be a fine replacement for Nazr Mohammed)

Indy can get Jared Jeffries (I've posted a trade idea with a resigned Freddie Jones going to Washington for him), and can sign Melvin Ely from Charlotte... I like this guy, he can do fine if he gets some PT (please, don't knock him because he is actually the Brezec backup... Brezec really have improved since arriving in Charlotte)

And send SJax to Portland, with Miles going to Minny and Jaric coming to Indy... Indy can use him in PG/SG/SF positions... More versatile than SJax...

C: Foster/Ely/Harrison
PF: O'Neal/Jeffries
SF: Granger/Williams/Jeffries/Jaric
SG: Daniels/Jaric/White
PG: Tinsley/Jaric/Johnson/Sarunas

Do I forget some player in this roster?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I've watched Lorenzen since his Atlanta times... He is useful, but he is a lot more of a PF playing C... He won't fit with this Indy team, for sure... And I think that he didn't want to sign with Indy, he wants to go to a contender, like San Antonio (where he can be a fine replacement for Nazr Mohammed)
> 
> Indy can get Jared Jeffries (I've posted a trade idea with a resigned Freddie Jones going to Washington for him), and can sign Melvin Ely from Charlotte... I like this guy, he can do fine if he gets some PT (please, don't knock him because he is actually the Brezec backup... Brezec really have improved since arriving in Charlotte)
> 
> ...


Nice post! and I'd be fine with Ely coz he works hard and is really big strong post player could work with JO (Ely may be bit short for center but can guard big dudes and JO can provide help defense) another thing with him is that though not that talented and athleticly gifted he does have good post moves (Cats coach said that he has more post moves and hes moves are better than Emeka's ones). Now problems first hes rebounding is bit suspect he doesn't block that much and I am not sure weather I would like to give 5 years contract to guy who isn't that talented and put his stats up in really weak team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Indy can get Jared Jeffries (I've posted a trade idea with a resigned Freddie Jones going to Washington for him)


Not a chance.



> and can sign Melvin Ely from Charlotte... I like this guy, he can do fine if he gets some PT


I wouldn't mind Ely.



> And send SJax to Portland, with Miles going to Minny and Jaric coming to Indy... Indy can use him in PG/SG/SF positions... More versatile than SJax...


Never. Don't Minnesota fans basically want to give him away, anyway?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Not a chance.


You don't think that Washington would pull the trigger? I think, because it doesn't seem like he will stay with Wizards, so it's better for them to get Freddie Jones then lose him for nothing. They need a SG, and Freddie can play some good minutes there. You can include Eddie Gill to make it a better deal for Wizards... :biggrin:



Pacers Fan said:


> I wouldn't mind Ely.


A younger, better fit than Lorenzen Wright... for sure.



Pacers Fan said:


> Never. Don't Minnesota fans basically want to give him away, anyway?


Yep, because he was acquired for Cassell and a 1st rounder... So, Minny fans were expecting big things for him... But it's not like he is a bad player at all... He is a fine player, just it wasn't his fault that McHale was dumb enough to throw Cassell and the 1st round draft pick for him...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> You don't think that Washington would pull the trigger? I think, because it doesn't seem like he will stay with Wizards, so it's better for them to get Freddie Jones then lose him for nothing. They need a SG, and Freddie can play some good minutes there. You can include Eddie Gill to make it a better deal for Wizards... :biggrin:


Indy shouldn't pull the trigger. Freddie's one of the best bench guys in the league. Lose him for nothing? He's a restricted free agent, and we just shed a ton of cap.



> Yep, because he was acquired for Cassell and a 1st rounder... So, Minny fans were expecting big things for him... But it's not like he is a bad player at all... He is a fine player, just it wasn't his fault that McHale was dumb enough to throw Cassell and the 1st round draft pick for him...


Even if he is a fine player, I don't see the logic in trading a scorer for a ball handling SG, or a tall PG, especially when we already have enough players around there.


----------

